# Corybas in a lemonade dispenser



## cnycharles (May 7, 2016)

Recently at the SEPOS show, I saw that Ooi Leng Sun had two species of corybas in little tubes for sale. Quickly decided that some other purchases could wait and bought three tubes of each! (2 dormant but rooting tubers in each) The two species advertised were calopeplos and gemmingibbus- thus reinforcing my notion that the tinier the orchid, the longer and more unpronounceable the Latin name! :rollhappy:
I didn't have the container I wanted or any live moss, so soaked a washcloth with filtered water and squeezed out all until barely damp. After a few weeks I stopped at Michaels art supply during a driving rainstorm complete with double rainbows that at times were floating apparently directly in front of my car (rain in front and sun directly behind)

Result from general potting directions from Benjamin Ooi







Today I think I see some sprouts, covered top with plastic and put near east window





General inside top view





sprout 1





sprout 2

The container is a two gallon drink dispenser. I placed some cut green floral foam, then surrounded with small diatomite. Then some soil/bark mix a sheet of some plastic mesh shelf liner and then some thick live moss. Watered with clean stream water to top of moss, then opened drain until water was at top of diatomite and capped. 
Instructions were to use layer of prime Agra type, peat or bark, then thick moss, place the tuber at least an inch into moss, keep water off of tuber, provide 100% humidity, and possibly put in 50's dry and dark for winter (better for rest, but can just keep warm and damp and keep it cycling)

I'd heard about putting them on soil or bark in plastic cup, and set this on top of damp stones, but this seems closer to a natural growing environment 

Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2016)

Here is a link to Slippertalk member Naokis experiment with the same species and some of his flowers
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40794&highlight=Corybas


----------



## abax (May 7, 2016)

Interesting solution to the potting. It looks rather pretty
too. Keep us updated.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2016)

10/10 for dedication to small, inconspicuous, unpronounceable terrestrials.

Well done and great photos and write up.


----------



## gnathaniel (May 9, 2016)

Great idea, Charles, I hope they do well for you. Corybas are very cool.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2016)

Great. I haven't covered mine yet but they are plenty moist. I just checked and I see a new growth coming up!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

Looking good Charles. Keep us posted on how they do.


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2016)

BTW, where did you get that live moss?


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2016)

I bought some from a place in Pa


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2016)

Close? How expensive?


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2016)

http://www.tinygreengardens.com/buying-moss/

These are nearer NYC but any garden center in the 'country' may grow moss to sell to people redoing their wood yards from grass etc to completely moss covered. Places selling to landscape contractors may be more likely to do this, and likely if you stop in and ask to buy a few handfuls probably wouldn't care


Elmer Nj


----------



## MaryPientka (May 13, 2016)

Interesting! Looks great!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> These are nearer NYC but any garden center in the 'country' may grow moss to sell to people redoing their wood yards from grass etc to completely moss covered. Places selling to landscape contractors may be more likely to do this, and likely if you stop in and ask to buy a few handfuls probably wouldn't care
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj


Yes, all the garden centers here in NYC have moss! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2016)

NYC isn't in the 'country' 


Elmer Nj


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> 10/10 for dedication to small, inconspicuous, unpronounceable terrestrials.



I was about to say the same thing.. :rollhappy: plus a less than 1cm sized flower..


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2016)

One of the inconspicuous and unpronounceable terrestrials we have in New York and nearby is triphora trianthophora var trianthophora which fits your description! It's maybe four inches tall, only flowers for a day and only flowers when certain weather conditions are present
Three birds orchis


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2019)

Here&rsquo;s an update on my orchids in a bottle 
They are alive but I dont think Ive had flowering. Ill have to check a dried thing to see if it might have been a flower, I was too busy to check for a few months to see if any flowers came up







The heart shaped leaves with the veining are the corybas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2019)

Looking good. Mine seem to be dormant. I hope someone has some at the Rutgers/North Jersey show Friday.


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2019)

I've been looking for an update on your jar. I think it looks rather wonderful
the way it is...of course a bloom or two might make it look a bit better. It looks
like a mini-jungle


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2019)

Im tickled that they are still alive  but of course a flower would be good. Ben had told me the first ones he had available that have leaves he brings to the pacific orchid expo. I just emailed him but hadnt heard back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

